# The Bell Tree, Peoples Choice Awards '09



## Conor

*Welcome to The Bell Tree's People's Choice Awards 2009!
This idea has been used before in TBTs history, recently being in June where TKD had member of the month awards. I have used this idea and others from TBTs history to put together TBTPCA09. Jeremy has given me the go-ahead to do this.*
*
Here's a list of the categories!*

*Funniest Member

Spammiest Member

Most Creative Member

Best Username

Most Mature

Most Active

Biggest Animal Crosser

Animal Crossing Club of the year :|

Member of the year*

*List the members you want to vote for in the comments below, the most voted for member will receive their title.

Happy Voting!*


----------



## Pear

Funniest Member- Jas0n

Spammiest Member- Me. XD

Most Creative Member-Melly

Best Username-OddCrazyMe

Most Mature-Bulerias

Most Active-Mega

Biggest Animal Crosser-JasonBurrows

Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC

Member of the year-Kalinn


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Funniest Member *bdubs*

Spammiest Member *nooky13*

Most Creative Member *Melly*

Best Username *SAMwich*

Most Mature *TravisTouchdown*

Most Active *Meh,Numner?*

Biggest Animal Crosser *Meh,Jason?*

Animal Crossing Club of the year :| *MMC*

Member of the year *Alecks*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Funniest Member: Nikoking

Spammiest Member: Alecks

Most Creative Member: melly!!!

Best Username: BasonJurrows

Most Mature: AndyB

Most Active: pear40

Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows

Animal Crossing Club of the year: Blue Ogre Group

Member of the year: TravisTouchdown


----------



## Josh

Funniest Member: Jas0n wins hands down.

Spammiest Member: Marlon88

Most Creative Member: Master Crash

Best Username: Horus

Most Mature: AndyB

Most Active: Pfft, Me.

Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows

Animal Crossing Club of the year : MMC, 1k posts in 3 days.. Wow.

Member of the year: Nook


----------



## nooky13

Funniest Member  Jas0n

Spammiest Member wiihaven

Most Creative Member    melly    

Best Username   odd crazy me

Most Mature   box-monkey

Most Active    sermantopp

Biggest Animal Crosser  Jasonburrows

Animal Crossing Club of the year MMC

Member of the year   sermantopp


----------



## Conor

I forgot to mention that all votes will be counted on the 25th and results will be on the 26th.


----------



## Josh

I hope I get voted, I've never been voted in one of these before : P


----------



## Joe

Need's more.
Hatedest Member On TBT: 
;]


----------



## Josh

Also Most Kindest.


----------



## Silverstorms

Funniest Member: Jas0n

Spammiest Member: Wiihaven

Most Creative Member: Melly

Most Mature: Nikoking

Animal Crossing Club of the year :| Blue Ogre Group


----------



## Marcus

Funniest Member: Silverstorms

Spammiest Member:Fillfall

Most Creative Member: Bittermeat

Best Username:OddCrazyMe

Most Mature:The JJ/ Box-Monkey

Most Active:Me (890 posts in1 month, cmon )

Biggest Animal Crosser: SAMwich/ Jason Burrows

Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC

Member of the year:Miranda


----------



## Conor

I'm going to vote, don't worry its not rigged .

Funniest Member: Bdubs

Spammiest Member: Wiihaven

Most Creative Member: Master Crash

Best Username:OddCrazyMe

Most Mature: AndyB

Most Active: Me( I've been on TBT everyday since I joined)

Biggest Animal Crosser: nooky13

Animal Crossing Club of the year: Blue Ogre Group

Member of the year: Miranda


----------



## Josh

So Conor are you going to add more sections?


----------



## Conor

I might later.


----------



## Josh

K, Cool.


----------



## bittermeat

Funniest Member: Jas0n
Spammiest Member: Alecks
Most Creative: Master Crash
Best Username: OddCrazyMe
Most Mature: Tyeforce
Most Active: The JJ
Best Animal Crosser: TravisTouchdown
Animal Crossing Club of Year: BOG
Member of the Year: Zexion<3


----------



## -Aaron

Funniest Member
*bdubs*

Spammiest Member
Ooh. A tough one. *Marlon88* maybe?

Most Creative Member
*Master Crash
*
Best Username
*BasonJurrows*

Most Mature
*AndyB*

Most Active
*TravisTouchdown >_>*

Biggest Animal Crosser
*WiiHaven*. I know he's banned and all, but I figured it should go to him, since his whole revenge plot of whatever started over an Animal Crossing shop. 

Animal Crossing Club of the year :|
*Blue Ogre Group*

Member of the year
*BasonJurrows*


----------



## easpa

Most Creative Member- Pear40

Spammiest Member- Nooky13

Best Username- Sermantopp

Most Mature- JasonBurrows

Most Active- Sermantopp

Biggest Animal Crosser- JasonBurrows

Animal Crossing Club of the year- MMC

Member of the year- Sermantopp


----------



## Wish

Funniest Member Hrmmm... Idk, Numner? 

Spammiest Member: Marlon88 -_-

Most Creative Member Melly~~!

Best Username Bittermeat. ;D

Most Mature: Umm... Travis?

Most Active Megamannt125

Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows o_o

Animal Crossing Club of the year :| They all suck.

Member of the year: Idk. I'll leave that blank for now.


----------



## Box-monkey

Funniest Member: CrazyDavis

Spammiest Member: Elmo

Most Creative Member: I don't know

Best Username: OddCrazyMe

Most Mature: Jason Burrows

Most Active: Jason Burrows

Biggest Animal Crosser: CrazyDavis

Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC

Member of the year: The JJ


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Funniest member: John102

Spammiest member: Hub12

Most creative member: Trela

Best username: ME! 

Most Mature: Trela

Most active: Horus

Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows

Animal Crossing Club of the Year: Blue Ogre Group

Member of the Year: PieDisliker


----------



## [Nook]

Funniest: Rockman
Spammiest: That kid that pretends to have a wife
Most Creative: Techno, for his eacboy-offensive poems
Best Username: OddCrazyMe
Most Mature: Bul
Most Active: Me
Biggest Crosser: TravisTouchdown
AC Club of the Year: MMC
Member of the Year: Rockman


----------



## Conor

Thanks for voting everyone, lets keep it going so every member gets a chance to vote!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Funniest: RockmanEXE
Most Creative: sermantopp, for his Perfect VGM Extensions.
Best Username: OddCrazyMe
Most Mature: The JJ
Most Active: Tie between The JJ and sermantopp
Biggest Crosser: Myself, IMO
AC Club of the Year: MMC of course, I'm Founder. lol
Member of the Year: The JJ, for making MMC Website.


----------



## Fillfall

Funniest: Crazydavis
Most Creative: Pyrozanryu
Best Username: Pizzaslyze
Most Mature: The JJ
Most Active: sermantopp
Biggest Crosser: Fillfall (me)
AC Club of the Year: Multi millionaires club
Member of the Year: JasonBurrows


----------



## Marcus

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Funniest: Crazydavis
> Most Creative: Pyrozanryu
> Best Username: Pizzaslyze
> Most Mature: The JJ
> Most Active: sermantopp
> Biggest Crosser: Fillfall (me)
> AC Club of the Year: Multi millionaires club
> Member of the Year: JasonBurrows


Wow that's great Fillfall! Another vote for MMC!
Thanks for vote by the way.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

Animal Crossing Club of the year=MMC
Member of the year=JasonBurrows 
Biggest Animal Crosser=JasonBurrows


----------



## Doctor

Funniest member- Kolvo
Spammiest member- Kolvo
Most creative- melly
Best username- bittermeat
Most Mature- AndyB
Most Active- AverageSean (hurr)
Biggest Animal Crosser- TravisTouchdown
Animal Crossing Club of the Year- Blue Ogre Group
Member of the year- coffeebean! (Gin)

No! Jason sent his pets to vote for MMC.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Doctor said:
			
		

> Funniest member- Kolvo
> Spammiest member- Kolvo
> Most creative- melly
> Best username- bittermeat
> Most Mature- AndyB
> Most Active- AverageSean (hurr)
> Biggest Animal Crosser- TravisTouchdown
> Animal Crossing Club of the Year- Blue Ogre Group
> Member of the year- coffeebean! (Gin)
> 
> No! Jason sent his pets to vote for MMC.


I haven't sent them at all.


----------



## Marcus

Doctor said:
			
		

> Funniest member- Kolvo
> Spammiest member- Kolvo
> Most creative- melly
> Best username- bittermeat
> Most Mature- AndyB
> Most Active- AverageSean (hurr)
> Biggest Animal Crosser- TravisTouchdown
> Animal Crossing Club of the Year- Blue Ogre Group
> Member of the year- coffeebean! (Gin)
> 
> No! Jason sent his pets to vote for MMC.


We're called members, not pets. There's a difference.


----------



## Elliot

Funniest Member: Hmm, Bittermeat

Spammiest Member : Nooky13 / DIddygirl

Most Creative Member: Melly , of course.

Best Username : Ben dover, or oddcrazyme.

Most Mature: Jas0n

Most Active: Someone

Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows... :l

Animal Crossing Club of the year :| : BOG , LAWL

Member of the year: Bittermeat/Cornymikey/Jas0n


----------



## bittermeat

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Hmm, Bittermeat


Are you serious? I'm not funny.

lmfao


----------



## Doctor

Can we put the biggest over reactor?


----------



## Kyle

Doctor said:
			
		

> Can we put the biggest over reactor?


seconded


----------



## Elliot

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Hmm, Bittermeat
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? I'm not funny.
> 
> lmfao
Click to expand...

Not on TBT...


----------



## SamXX

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Hmm, Bittermeat
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? I'm not funny.
> 
> lmfao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not on TBT...
Click to expand...

You knw each other IRL?


----------



## bittermeat

SAMwich said:
			
		

> You knw each other IRL?


No. We just talk on aim outside of TBT.

EDIT: you're slow, elliot


----------



## Elliot

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Hmm, Bittermeat
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? I'm not funny.
> 
> lmfao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not on TBT...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You knw each other IRL?
Click to expand...

Yes we do.


----------



## Ricano

Funniest Member: Shuyin

Spammiest Member: Erin14

Most Creative Member: Melly

Best Username: Ben Dover

Most Mature: Andy

Most Active: Dunno

Biggest Animal Crosser: TravisTouchdown 

Animal Crossing Club of the year: Blue Ogre Group

Member of the year: Dunno


----------



## Kanye Omari West

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest member- Kolvo
> Spammiest member- Kolvo
> Most creative- melly
> Best username- bittermeat
> Most Mature- AndyB
> Most Active- AverageSean (hurr)
> Biggest Animal Crosser- TravisTouchdown
> Animal Crossing Club of the Year- Blue Ogre Group
> Member of the year- coffeebean! (Gin)
> 
> No! Jason sent his pets to vote for MMC.
> 
> 
> 
> We're called members, not pets. There's a difference.
Click to expand...

That still means he sent you to vote for his group :L


----------



## Marcus

Alecks said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest member- Kolvo
> Spammiest member- Kolvo
> Most creative- melly
> Best username- bittermeat
> Most Mature- AndyB
> Most Active- AverageSean (hurr)
> Biggest Animal Crosser- TravisTouchdown
> Animal Crossing Club of the Year- Blue Ogre Group
> Member of the year- coffeebean! (Gin)
> 
> No! Jason sent his pets to vote for MMC.
> 
> 
> 
> We're called members, not pets. There's a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That still means he sent you to vote for his group :L
Click to expand...

Nah, I chose to vote for MMC on my own accord.
It's the club I'm a member of, so it'd be a bit weird if I didn't vote for it,no?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest member- Kolvo
> Spammiest member- Kolvo
> Most creative- melly
> Best username- bittermeat
> Most Mature- AndyB
> Most Active- AverageSean (hurr)
> Biggest Animal Crosser- TravisTouchdown
> Animal Crossing Club of the Year- Blue Ogre Group
> Member of the year- coffeebean! (Gin)
> 
> No! Jason sent his pets to vote for MMC.
> 
> 
> 
> We're called members, not pets. There's a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That still means he sent you to vote for his group :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I chose to vote for MMC on my own accord.
> It's the club I'm a member of, so it'd be a bit weird if I didn't vote for it,no?
Click to expand...

Not at all.

Seeing as you've only been here a month and haven't tried out different clubs.


----------



## Marcus

Alecks said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest member- Kolvo
> Spammiest member- Kolvo
> Most creative- melly
> Best username- bittermeat
> Most Mature- AndyB
> Most Active- AverageSean (hurr)
> Biggest Animal Crosser- TravisTouchdown
> Animal Crossing Club of the Year- Blue Ogre Group
> Member of the year- coffeebean! (Gin)
> 
> No! Jason sent his pets to vote for MMC.
> 
> 
> 
> We're called members, not pets. There's a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That still means he sent you to vote for his group :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I chose to vote for MMC on my own accord.
> It's the club I'm a member of, so it'd be a bit weird if I didn't vote for it,no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Seeing as you've only been here a month and haven't tried out different clubs.
Click to expand...

I tried to join Zap Heroes the first day I joined, put in the application and never got a reply. I then moved on to MMC seeing as it was the next one I saw. I got an immediate reply so joined and have never seen a reason to leave since.


----------



## Darkwind

I should totally win member of the year.

I probably wont but I should.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That still means he sent you to vote for his group :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I chose to vote for MMC on my own accord.
> It's the club I'm a member of, so it'd be a bit weird if I didn't vote for it,no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Seeing as you've only been here a month and haven't tried out different clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried to join Zap Heroes the first day I joined, put in the application and never got a reply. I then moved on to MMC seeing as it was the next one I saw. I got an immediate reply so joined and have never seen a reason to leave since.
Click to expand...

You can kinda expect a lot of spam in the MMC thread.
Heck, the MMC thread is spam.

You guys have a forum yet still spam here on TBT >_>


And try Blue Ogre Group ;D


----------



## Marcus

Alecks said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I chose to vote for MMC on my own accord.
> It's the club I'm a member of, so it'd be a bit weird if I didn't vote for it,no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Seeing as you've only been here a month and haven't tried out different clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried to join Zap Heroes the first day I joined, put in the application and never got a reply. I then moved on to MMC seeing as it was the next one I saw. I got an immediate reply so joined and have never seen a reason to leave since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can kinda expect a lot of spam in the MMC thread.
> Heck, the MMC thread is spam.
> 
> You guys have a forum yet still spam here on TBT >_>
> 
> 
> And try Blue Ogre Group ;D
Click to expand...

We don't have the website yet, and the forum was hacked by someone and basically torn apart.

Why is our thread spam, may I ask? We talk about everything that a club should do; events, wifi etc.


----------



## Elliot

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Seeing as you've only been here a month and haven't tried out different clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried to join Zap Heroes the first day I joined, put in the application and never got a reply. I then moved on to MMC seeing as it was the next one I saw. I got an immediate reply so joined and have never seen a reason to leave since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can kinda expect a lot of spam in the MMC thread.
> Heck, the MMC thread is spam.
> 
> You guys have a forum yet still spam here on TBT >_>
> 
> 
> And try Blue Ogre Group ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have the website yet, and the forum was hacked by someone and basically torn apart.
> 
> Why is our thread spam, may I ask? We talk about everything that a club should do; events, wifi etc.
Click to expand...

Not all of them. Lawl.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Seeing as you've only been here a month and haven't tried out different clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried to join Zap Heroes the first day I joined, put in the application and never got a reply. I then moved on to MMC seeing as it was the next one I saw. I got an immediate reply so joined and have never seen a reason to leave since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can kinda expect a lot of spam in the MMC thread.
> Heck, the MMC thread is spam.
> 
> You guys have a forum yet still spam here on TBT >_>
> 
> 
> And try Blue Ogre Group ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have the website yet, and the forum was hacked by someone and basically torn apart.
> 
> Why is our thread spam, may I ask? We talk about everything that a club should do; events, wifi etc.
Click to expand...

Well you have a forum.

And if the forum was hacked, is this possibly a message from above?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Alecks said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to join Zap Heroes the first day I joined, put in the application and never got a reply. I then moved on to MMC seeing as it was the next one I saw. I got an immediate reply so joined and have never seen a reason to leave since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can kinda expect a lot of spam in the MMC thread.
> Heck, the MMC thread is spam.
> 
> You guys have a forum yet still spam here on TBT >_>
> 
> 
> And try Blue Ogre Group ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have the website yet, and the forum was hacked by someone and basically torn apart.
> 
> Why is our thread spam, may I ask? We talk about everything that a club should do; events, wifi etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you have a forum.
> 
> And if the forum was hacked, is this possibly a message from above?
Click to expand...

Yeah, stay with MMC on TBT.

I heard the message from above. dw.


----------



## Marcus

Alecks said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to join Zap Heroes the first day I joined, put in the application and never got a reply. I then moved on to MMC seeing as it was the next one I saw. I got an immediate reply so joined and have never seen a reason to leave since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can kinda expect a lot of spam in the MMC thread.
> Heck, the MMC thread is spam.
> 
> You guys have a forum yet still spam here on TBT >_>
> 
> 
> And try Blue Ogre Group ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have the website yet, and the forum was hacked by someone and basically torn apart.
> 
> Why is our thread spam, may I ask? We talk about everything that a club should do; events, wifi etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you have a forum.
> 
> And if the forum was hacked, is this possibly a message from above?
Click to expand...

That people who don't like MMC won't have the decency to leave it alone?
Yes Alecks, I can feel a very strong message


----------



## Kanye Omari West

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You can kinda expect a lot of spam in the MMC thread.
> Heck, the MMC thread is spam.
> 
> You guys have a forum yet still spam here on TBT >_>
> 
> 
> And try Blue Ogre Group ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have the website yet, and the forum was hacked by someone and basically torn apart.
> 
> Why is our thread spam, may I ask? We talk about everything that a club should do; events, wifi etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you have a forum.
> 
> And if the forum was hacked, is this possibly a message from above?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That people who don't like MMC won't have the decency to leave it alone?
> Yes Alecks, I can feel a very strong message
Click to expand...

Sorry, I might have stressed my opinion too far with the message from above thing.

And I feel that they don't leave it alone because it's pretty much just flamebait.


----------



## beehdaubs

Funniest Member - Myself

Spammiest Member- nooky13

Most Creative Member - MasterCrash

Best Username - BasonJurrows

Most Mature - Chibi

Most Active - JasonBurrows I guess

Biggest Animal Crosser - TravisTouchdown

Animal Crossing Club of the year - MMC

Member of the year - Kolvo


----------



## Marcus

Alecks said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have the website yet, and the forum was hacked by someone and basically torn apart.
> 
> Why is our thread spam, may I ask? We talk about everything that a club should do; events, wifi etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you have a forum.
> 
> And if the forum was hacked, is this possibly a message from above?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That people who don't like MMC won't have the decency to leave it alone?
> Yes Alecks, I can feel a very strong message
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I might have stressed my opinion too far with the message from above thing.
> 
> And I feel that they don't leave it alone because it's pretty much just flamebait.
Click to expand...

Yeh, I do understand and that's fine with the message from above thing, I lol'ed to be honest 

Yeh, it may be flamebait, but it's a question of if people are mature enough to leave the bait alone.

Anyway, I might join Blue Ogre Group in 2010 as well as staying active on MMC.
Nice to see some new faces.


----------



## jadenmcrae

blue...


----------



## kalinn

Funniest Member: Trikki 
Spammiest Member: Paradox
Most Creative Member: MasterCrash
Most Mature: AndyB
Most Active: Pear40
Biggest Animal Crosser: TravisTouchdown
Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
Member of the year: Ricano4life


----------



## Thunder

Funniest Member: Beehdawbs

Spammiest Member: Numner

Most Creative Member:

Best Username: //RUN.exe

Most Mature: Bulerias

Most Active: I'd say me, but uhh... idunno :T

Biggest Animal Crosser: Uh, CrazyDavis?

Animal Crossing Club of the year :| Blue Ogre Group

Member of the year: hard one, AndyB i guess


----------



## Nixie

aww... I wish I can post here but I don't think that I'm here long enough to do so... oh well >_>


----------



## kierraaa-

Funniest Member:   iDunno:L
Spammiest Member:Nummer
Most Creative Member: Melly
Best Username:kalinn
Most Mature:AndyB
Most Active:bittermeat
Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonB
Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
Member of the year: Ricano4life


----------



## Trela

*Funniest Member:* Horus

*Spammiest Member:* Hub12

*Most Mature:* PieDisliker

I'll be completely honest here: I really do not know ANYONE outside of the Gamer's Lounge. All I got is just these three people! Even if the other two do not win, I really do believe Hub should win for Spammiest Member. How many times he has and will be BANNED we will never know!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Funniest Member: Horus

Spammiest Member: Hub12

Most Creative Member: Trela

Best Username: PieDisliker

Most Mature: Trela

Member of the year: Trela

These are my opions.. xD


----------



## Kirbydlx

Funniest Member - sermantopp

Spammiest Member- nooky13

Most Creative Member - MasterCrash

Best Username - OddCrazyMe

Most Mature - JasonBurrows

Most Active - Kirbydlx

Biggest Animal Crosser - The JJ

Animal Crossing Club of the year - MMC

Member of the year - The JJ


----------



## NikoKing

Damn, no votes for me so far D: . Yay for silverstorm  .

Funniest Member - Bdubs

Spammiest Member- nooky13

Most Creative Member - Melly

Best Username - Knightlordco

Most Mature - Crashman

Most Active - MegaMant125

Biggest Animal Crosser - JasonBurrows

Animal Crossing Club of the year - Blue Ogre Group

Member of the year - Alecks


----------



## Silverstorms

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Damn, no votes for me so far D: . Yay for silverstorm  .
> 
> Funniest Member - Bdubs
> 
> Spammiest Member- nooky13
> 
> Most Creative Member - Melly
> 
> Best Username - Knightlordco
> 
> Most Mature - Crashman
> 
> Most Active - MegaMant125
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser - JasonBurrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year - Blue Ogre Group
> 
> Member of the year - Alecks


 :veryhappy:


----------



## Conor

Thanks for voting everyone! 
Remember that today is the last day of voting.


----------



## Marcus

Conor said:
			
		

> Thanks for voting everyone!
> Remember that today is the last day of voting.


Will there be any more sections?
Also, when will the results be announced?


----------



## Conor

No more sections.
Results will be counted tomorrow if I get any time, if not boxing day (26th December).


----------



## Marcus

Conor said:
			
		

> No more sections.
> Results will be counted tomorrow if I get any time, if not boxing day (26th December).


k.
You need help with the counting?


----------



## Conor

Can you count the spammiest member votes and PM me who's winning atm.


----------



## Marcus

Sure, that'll be a tight one lol.


----------



## Numner

I got all bad votes D:

Except for sakura, that sexy beast.

And as for you traitors, Master Crash and Luvbun.

Unvote me or I will threaten you with no follow up >:0


----------



## Marcus

Conor, if someone did for example Diddygirl/Paradox, is that a half each or a full each?


----------



## Conor

Full each.


----------



## Tails-Doll29

Funniest Member: Jas0n
Most Creative Member sermantopp
Best Username OddCrazyMe
Most Mature JasonBurrows
Most Active JasonBurrows
Biggest Animal Crosser JasonBurrows
Animal Crossing Club of the year MMC
Member of the year JasonBurrows


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Beehdawbs
> 
> Spammiest Member: Numner
> 
> Most Creative Member:
> 
> Best Username: //RUN.exe
> 
> Most Mature: Bulerias
> 
> Most Active: I'd say me, but uhh... idunno :T
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: Uh, CrazyDavis?
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :| Blue Ogre Group
> 
> Member of the year: hard one, AndyB i guess


I got a vote, oh shiz i feel special nao.


----------



## PaJami

Funniest Member
_______________
Spammiest Member
________________
Most Creative Member
*Master Crash*
Best Username
*SAMwich*
Most Mature
*AndyB*
Most Active
Can I vote myself on this one?  *cornman64*
Biggest Animal Crosser
*Jasonburrows*
Animal Crossing Club of the year :|
*Blue Ogre Group*
Member of the year
___________


----------



## Doctor

Azila said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Horus
> 
> Spammiest Member: Hub12
> 
> Most Creative Member: Trela
> 
> Best Username: PieDisliker
> 
> Most Mature: Trela
> 
> Member of the year: Trela
> 
> These are my opions.. xD


Isn't Trela related to you? And lolbrawlers.


----------



## -Aaron

Doctor said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Horus
> 
> Spammiest Member: Hub12
> 
> Most Creative Member: Trela
> 
> Best Username: PieDisliker
> 
> Most Mature: Trela
> 
> Member of the year: Trela
> 
> These are my opions.. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Trela related to you? And lolbrawlers.
Click to expand...

If you think that's funny, check this out.
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8760197&t=7305674


----------



## Doctor

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Horus
> 
> Spammiest Member: Hub12
> 
> Most Creative Member: Trela
> 
> Best Username: PieDisliker
> 
> Most Mature: Trela
> 
> Member of the year: Trela
> 
> These are my opions.. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Trela related to you? And lolbrawlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think that's funny, check this out.
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8760197&t=7305674
Click to expand...

I literally lol'd at how much of a fanboy that guy is. In all honesty, Jason's not mature because whenever we insult him or his club for whatever reason, he doesn't fight back he just acts like he's going to report us,, and get us permab&'d. So he throws a fuss over the littlest things.


----------



## -Aaron

Doctor said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Horus
> 
> Spammiest Member: Hub12
> 
> Most Creative Member: Trela
> 
> Best Username: PieDisliker
> 
> Most Mature: Trela
> 
> Member of the year: Trela
> 
> These are my opions.. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Trela related to you? And lolbrawlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think that's funny, check this out.
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8760197&t=7305674
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I literally lol'd at how much of a fanboy that guy is. In all honesty, Jason's not mature because whenever we insult him or his club for whatever reason, he doesn't fight back he just acts like he's going to report us,, and get us permab&'d. So he throws a fuss over the littlest things.
Click to expand...

He's not a fan of JasonBurrows, He _is_ JasonBurrows. ShockingRevelationWat.


----------



## Micah

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My votes</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Funniest Member: Numner

Most Creative Member: Master Crash

Best Username: BaconBoy

Most Mature: AndyB

Most Active: Master Crash

Member of the year: Miranda</div>


----------



## Resonate

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Funniest Member
Numner

Most Creative Member
Master Crash

Best Username
OddCrazyMe

Most Mature
Bulerias

Most Active
Megamannt125

Biggest Animal Crosser
JasonBurrows

Animal Crossing Club of the year :|
MMC

Member of the year
Miranda</div>


----------



## Zex

I wana win something! :3

Anyways, my votes.


Funniest Member - Jas0n

Spammiest Member - Nooky13

Most Creative Member - Nikoking

Best Username - Numner <3

Most Mature - Mr.Hobo

Most Active - Mega

Biggest Animal Crosser - Whocares

Animal Crossing Club of the year - MMCMCMCWEHFNKEAK!@Y!@!@!@!@!!!!!!

Member of the year - Numner!!!!!!<3333


----------



## Shuyin

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Shuyin
> 
> Spammiest Member: Erin14
> 
> Most Creative Member: Melly
> 
> Best Username: Ben Dover
> 
> Most Mature: Andy
> 
> Most Active: Dunno
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: TravisTouchdown
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: Blue Ogre Group
> 
> Member of the year: Dunno


 :yay: Awww I feel so special now! I'm happier than a bird with a french fry~!


----------



## Zex

Ok.

I hate you all.

There.


----------



## NikoKing

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Funniest Member - Bdubs
> 
> Spammiest Member- nooky13
> 
> Most Creative Member - Master Crash
> 
> Best Username - Knightlordco
> 
> Most Mature - Crashman
> 
> Most Active - Zexion
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser - TravisTouchdown
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year - Blue Ogre Group
> 
> Member of the year - Alecks


I changed some of my votes, this should be my final version too so don't worry.


----------



## muffun

No best newbie? D:

Funniest Member: //RUN.exe
Spammiest Member: Marlon88
Most Creative Member: Lewis
Best Username: Numner
Most Mature: Diddygirl, haha. No really, um, Jeremy. 
Most Active: Pyrozanryu
Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows
Animal Crossing Club of the Year: MMC
Member of the Year:  Jas0n


----------



## AndyB

Funniest Member- bdubs2594  

Spammiest Member- Nooky13

Most Creative Member- Master Crash

Best Username- BasonJurrows

Most Mature- Jas0n

Most Active- Master Crash

Biggest Animal Crosser - TravisTouchdown

Animal Crossing Club of the year - MMC

Member of the year- Miranda


----------



## Marcus

Gosh darnit, people obviously don't read my average daily post count


----------



## Zex

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Gosh darnit, people obviously don't read my average daily post count


Gawrsh darnit people obviously dont care about me!


----------



## «Jack»

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Gosh darnit, people obviously don't read my average daily post count


Honestly, some of us don't really care.


----------



## Marcus

Zexion said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh darnit, people obviously don't read my average daily post count
> 
> 
> 
> Gawrsh darnit people obviously dont care about me!
Click to expand...


I do, if there was "Most helpful signature advice giver" I'd vote 


@Jack:K, good to know.


----------



## Zex

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh darnit, people obviously don't read my average daily post count
> 
> 
> 
> Gawrsh darnit people obviously dont care about me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do, if there was "Most helpful signature advice giver" I'd vote
Click to expand...

At least you've gotten 1 or 2 votes....


----------



## Marcus

Zexion said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh darnit, people obviously don't read my average daily post count
> 
> 
> 
> Gawrsh darnit people obviously dont care about me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do, if there was "Most helpful signature advice giver" I'd vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you've gotten 1 or 2 votes....
Click to expand...

9 to be exact 

Hmm, I can make you Spammiest Member?


----------



## «Jack»

Zexion said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh darnit, people obviously don't read my average daily post count
> 
> 
> 
> Gawrsh darnit people obviously dont care about me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do, if there was "Most helpful signature advice giver" I'd vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you've gotten 1 or 2 votes....
Click to expand...

ZERO VOTES MEMBERS, UNITE!


----------



## bittermeat

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Jas0n
> Spammiest Member: Alecks
> Most Creative: Master Crash
> Best Username: OddCrazyMe
> Most Mature: Tyeforce
> Most Active: The JJ
> Best Animal Crosser: TravisTouchdown
> Animal Crossing Club of Year: BOG
> Member of the Year: Zexion<3


Changed my votes.


----------



## lilypad

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Gosh darnit, people obviously don't read my average daily post count


Yeah but you have only been a member since the end of November. Yes, you post a lot but most people post a lot in their first month. More people will vote for a member who has been on TBT for months/years and has always contributed.


----------



## Rockman!

Funniest Member - Hatsumiku

Spammiest Member - WiiHaven

Most Creative Member - bittermeat

Best Username - Miranda

Most Mature - Jeremy

Most Active - TravisTouchdown

Biggest Animal Crosser - JasonBurrows

Animal Crossing Club of the year - MMC

Member of the year - Me


----------



## NikoKing

Don't you worry Zexion, I voted for you  .  

There should be a best TBT group category too, so many nostalgic moments with the new TBT Police and The TBT Night Owls.


----------



## Marcus

lilypad said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh darnit, people obviously don't read my average daily post count
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you have only been a member since the end of November. Yes, you post a lot but most people post a lot in their first month. More people will vote for a member who has been on TBT for months/years and has always contributed.
Click to expand...

I know, I'm just kidding.

I was surprised to get any votes :/

For next year,haywarr!


----------



## bittermeat

I'm hoping I could snatch 'best username'. xD


----------



## Marcus

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I'm hoping I could snatch 'best username'. xD


You have from somebody.

I saw whilst counting votes for Conor earlier.


----------



## lilypad

sermantopp said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh darnit, people obviously don't read my average daily post count
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you have only been a member since the end of November. Yes, you post a lot but most people post a lot in their first month. More people will vote for a member who has been on TBT for months/years and has always contributed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I'm just kidding.
> 
> I was surprised to get any votes :/
> 
> For next year,haywarr!
Click to expand...

haha oh my b. didn't know you were kidding   

anyways: my votes!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Funniest Member; coffeebean! 

Spammiest Member; nooky13

Most Creative Member; nikoking

Best Username; //RUN.exe

Most Mature; AndyB

Most Active; idk still have to figure that out.

Biggest Animal Crosser; JasonBurrows

Animal Crossing Club of the year :|; idk 

Member of the year; Miranda </div>


----------



## Rockman!

Only one person likes me ...
That doesn't include myself.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Zexion said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh darnit, people obviously don't read my average daily post count
> 
> 
> 
> Gawrsh darnit people obviously dont care about me!
Click to expand...

Well, I know I'm not putting you down as most mature if you're complaining. :T


----------



## «Jack»

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Only one person likes me ...
> That doesn't include myself.


None like me. So there.


----------



## Conor

nephewjack said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one person likes me ...
> That doesn't include myself.
> 
> 
> 
> None like me. So there.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## NikoKing

nephewjack said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one person likes me ...
> That doesn't include myself.
> 
> 
> 
> None like me. So there.
Click to expand...

I think you're cool, but I couldn't really fit you into one of those categories.


----------



## bittermeat

nephewjack said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one person likes me ...
> That doesn't include myself.
> 
> 
> 
> None like me. So there.
Click to expand...

If only there was more categories. /:


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Alecks said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Nikoking
> 
> Spammiest Member: Alecks
> 
> Most Creative Member: melly!!!
> 
> Best Username: BasonJurrows
> 
> Most Mature: AndyB
> 
> Most Active: pear40
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: Blue Ogre Group
> 
> Member of the year: TravisTouchdown


Edited :c

And jack, rockman, I do like you guys, but I can't find what quota to put you guys in. 

you too conor, kiley.


----------



## Rockman!

*Most likely to rip you a new one:* Rockman


----------



## beehdaubs

*Most Conceited and Insecure:*  Rockman


----------



## «Jack»

I'm really not all that upset.
ANYWAYS:

Funniest Member: Nikoking

Spammiest Member: nooky13

Most Creative Member: Niko/Master Crash. Can't decide.

Best Username: bittermeat

Most Mature: Jeremy

Most Active: RockmanEXE

Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows :/

Animal Crossing Club of the year: Blue Ogre Group

Member of the year: pear40


----------



## Pear

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I'm really not all that upset.
> ANYWAYS:
> 
> Funniest Member: Nikoking
> 
> Spammiest Member: nooky13
> 
> Most Creative Member: Niko/Master Crash. Can't decide.
> 
> Best Username: bittermeat
> 
> Most Mature: Jeremy
> 
> Most Active: RockmanEXE
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows :/
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: Blue Ogre Group
> 
> Member of the year: pear40


I would've made you member of the year, but I thought it would be biased. XD


----------



## «Jack»

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not all that upset.
> ANYWAYS:
> 
> Funniest Member: Nikoking
> 
> Spammiest Member: nooky13
> 
> Most Creative Member: Niko/Master Crash. Can't decide.
> 
> Best Username: bittermeat
> 
> Most Mature: Jeremy
> 
> Most Active: RockmanEXE
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows :/
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: Blue Ogre Group
> 
> Member of the year: pear40
> 
> 
> 
> I would've made you member of the year, but I thought it would be biased. XD
Click to expand...

BIAS IS FUN.


----------



## NikoKing

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member - Bdubs
> 
> Spammiest Member- nooky13
> 
> Most Creative Member - Master Crash
> 
> Best Username - RockmanEXE
> 
> Most Mature - Crashman
> 
> Most Active - Zexion
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser - TravisTouchdown
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year - Blue Ogre Group
> 
> Member of the year - Alecks
> 
> 
> 
> I changed some of my votes, this should be my final version too so don't worry.
Click to expand...

Okay, due to a request (someone didn't want me to vote for them :O ) I had to change a vote.


----------



## Elliot

Most Knight : Knightlordco. ;D


----------



## Marcus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh darnit, people obviously don't read my average daily post count
> 
> 
> 
> Gawrsh darnit people obviously dont care about me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I know I'm not putting you down as most mature if you're complaining. :T
Click to expand...

Was that Zexion or me?


----------



## Zex

bittermeat said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Jas0n
> Spammiest Member: Alecks
> Most Creative: Master Crash
> Best Username: OddCrazyMe
> Most Mature: Tyeforce
> Most Active: The JJ
> Best Animal Crosser: TravisTouchdown
> Animal Crossing Club of Year: BOG
> Member of the Year: Zexion<3
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my votes.
Click to expand...

<3 x 368376893768947689327623986039586735902


----------



## Marcus

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Silverstorms
> 
> Spammiest Member:Fillfall
> 
> Most Creative Member: Bittermeat
> 
> Best Username:OddCrazyMe
> 
> Most Mature:The JJ/ Box-Monkey
> 
> Most Active:Me (890 posts in1 month, cmon )
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: SAMwich/ Jason Burrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
> 
> Member of the year:Zexion for always being willing to help me with signatures


Decided my Member of the Year.


----------



## Zex

sermantopp said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Silverstorms
> 
> Spammiest Member:Fillfall
> 
> Most Creative Member: Bittermeat
> 
> Best Username:OddCrazyMe
> 
> Most Mature:The JJ/ Box-Monkey
> 
> Most Active:Me (890 posts in1 month, cmon )
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: SAMwich/ Jason Burrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
> 
> Member of the year:Zexion for always being willing to help me with signatures
> 
> 
> 
> Decided my Member of the Year.
Click to expand...

<3 x pie


----------



## Marcus

Zexion said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Silverstorms
> 
> Spammiest Member:Fillfall
> 
> Most Creative Member: Bittermeat
> 
> Best Username:OddCrazyMe
> 
> Most Mature:The JJ/ Box-Monkey
> 
> Most Active:Me (890 posts in1 month, cmon )
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: SAMwich/ Jason Burrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
> 
> Member of the year:Zexion for always being willing to help me with signatures
> 
> 
> 
> Decided my Member of the Year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3 x pie
Click to expand...

But that's only 3. something 

Only joking, I chose who my member of the (1 month I've been here) was.


----------



## Zex

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Silverstorms
> 
> Spammiest Member:Fillfall
> 
> Most Creative Member: Bittermeat
> 
> Best Username:OddCrazyMe
> 
> Most Mature:The JJ/ Box-Monkey
> 
> Most Active:Me (890 posts in1 month, cmon )
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: SAMwich/ Jason Burrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
> 
> Member of the year:Zexion for always being willing to help me with signatures
> 
> 
> 
> Decided my Member of the Year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3 x pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's only 3. something
> 
> Only joking, I chose who my member of the (1 month I've been here) was.
Click to expand...

Noooooo. 

Pie is that 3.745627345782465238-516328562385623485623890572390562348956234897280175238578237584571-480564789671487048574907542801653484738902174-389214723816582658234716890347862385682356890327493148025623480561923839284384529-31572395723856237956123791562375612378562378562378956213895623->

So that means I wub you forever.


----------



## Elliot

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Silverstorms
> 
> Spammiest Member:Fillfall
> 
> Most Creative Member: Bittermeat
> 
> Best Username:OddCrazyMe
> 
> Most Mature:The JJ/ Box-Monkey
> 
> Most Active:Me (890 posts in1 month, cmon )
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: SAMwich/ Jason Burrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
> 
> Member of the year:Zexion for always being willing to help me with signatures
> 
> 
> 
> Decided my Member of the Year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3 x pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's only 3. something
> 
> Only joking, I chose who my member of the (1 month I've been here) was.
Click to expand...

Pi- 3.14 for short.
Original Pi-
3.14159265


----------



## «Jack»

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Silverstorms
> 
> Spammiest Member:Fillfall
> 
> Most Creative Member: Bittermeat
> 
> Best Username:OddCrazyMe
> 
> Most Mature:The JJ/ Box-Monkey
> 
> Most Active:Me (890 posts in1 month, cmon )
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: SAMwich/ Jason Burrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
> 
> Member of the year:Zexion for always being willing to help me with signatures
> 
> 
> 
> Decided my Member of the Year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3 x pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's only 3. something
> 
> Only joking, I chose who my member of the (1 month I've been here) was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pi- 3.14 for short.
> Original Pi-
> 3.14159265
Click to expand...

π= infinite.


----------



## Marcus

Ok lol.


----------



## Nixie

I'm gonna join the alliance of people who didn't get any votes! woot! XD


----------



## [Nook]

The JJ said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Jas0n wins hands down.
> 
> Spammiest Member: Marlon88
> 
> Most Creative Member: Master Crash
> 
> Best Username: Horus
> 
> Most Mature: AndyB
> 
> Most Active: Pfft, Me.
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year : MMC, 1k posts in 3 days.. Wow.
> 
> Member of the year: *Nook*


You serious?


----------



## Silverstorms

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh darnit, people obviously don't read my average daily post count
> 
> 
> 
> Gawrsh darnit people obviously dont care about me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do, if there was "Most helpful signature advice giver" I'd vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you've gotten 1 or 2 votes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZERO VOTES MEMBERS, UNITE!
Click to expand...

UNITE!


----------



## Thaddaeus

Well thanks guys I have not been on won of these I mean come-on...


----------



## Elliot

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> Well thanks guys I have not been on won of these I mean come-on...


You don't get everything like seriously.
SELF CENTERED MUCH?


----------



## «Jack»

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> Well thanks guys I have not been on won of these I mean come-on...


I don't think anyone's ever heard of you.


----------



## Thaddaeus

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks guys I have not been on won of these I mean come-on...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone's ever heard of you.
Click to expand...

Thank you?


----------



## Thaddaeus

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks guys I have not been on won of these I mean come-on...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get everything like seriously.
> SELF CENTERED MUCH?
Click to expand...

I did not mean it like that...


----------



## Hiro

Funniest Member: Alecks, hands down

Spammiest Member: web master

Most Creative Member: melly

Best Username: #Garrett

Most Mature: Jas0n

Most Active: roblox

Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows

Animal Crossing Club of the year: The JJ Sliders

Member of the year: ME!


----------



## «Jack»

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks guys I have not been on won of these I mean come-on...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone's ever heard of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you?
Click to expand...

That wasn't a compliment.


----------



## Thaddaeus

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks guys I have not been on won of these I mean come-on...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone's ever heard of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't a compliment.
Click to expand...

It was not?


----------



## Thunder

I would just like to say...


QUIT *censored.4.1* PEOPLE.

There aren't nearly enough categories for everyone to get a vote.

'k i dun


----------



## Thaddaeus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I would just like to say...
> 
> 
> QUIT *censored.4.1* PEOPLE.
> 
> There aren't nearly enough categories for everyone to get a vote.
> 
> 'k i dun


Are you talking to me?

Cuz I dont care if I get one or not....


----------



## Thunder

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to say...
> 
> 
> QUIT *censored.4.1* PEOPLE.
> 
> There aren't nearly enough categories for everyone to get a vote.
> 
> 'k i dun
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me?
> 
> Cuz I dont care if I get one or not....
Click to expand...

I'm talking to anyone whining that they didn't get anything.

Are you whining?


----------



## Thaddaeus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to say...
> 
> 
> QUIT *censored.4.1* PEOPLE.
> 
> There aren't nearly enough categories for everyone to get a vote.
> 
> 'k i dun
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me?
> 
> Cuz I dont care if I get one or not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking to anyone whining that they didn't get anything.
> 
> Are you whining?
Click to expand...

kinda...


----------



## Thunder

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to say...
> 
> 
> QUIT *censored.4.1* PEOPLE.
> 
> There aren't nearly enough categories for everyone to get a vote.
> 
> 'k i dun
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me?
> 
> Cuz I dont care if I get one or not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking to anyone whining that they didn't get anything.
> 
> Are you whining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kinda...
Click to expand...

Well then i was kinda talking to you.


----------



## Zex

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to say...
> 
> 
> QUIT *censored.4.1* PEOPLE.
> 
> There aren't nearly enough categories for everyone to get a vote.
> 
> 'k i dun
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me?
> 
> Cuz I dont care if I get one or not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking to anyone whining that they didn't get anything.
> 
> Are you whining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kinda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then i was kinda talking to you.
Click to expand...

free speech?


----------



## Thaddaeus

Zexion said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking to anyone whining that they didn't get anything.
> 
> Are you whining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kinda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then i was kinda talking to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free speech?
Click to expand...

yea he can say what he wants =)


----------



## Zex

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> kinda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then i was kinda talking to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea he can say what he wants =)
Click to expand...

And you can complain about what you want.  =)


----------



## Thunder

Zexion said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking to anyone whining that they didn't get anything.
> 
> Are you whining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kinda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then i was kinda talking to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free speech?
Click to expand...

no, i had to pay for it by doing something...

I'd rather not talk about it :x

Anyway, back on-topic now?


----------



## Numner

Funniest Member: 
Spammiest Member: bryko, Wherever he is
Most Creative: melly <3 Wherever she is ):
Best Username: xeladude, Wherever he is >_>
Most Mature: Comatse 0:?
Most Active: idk
Best Animal Crosser: I never venture out there so idk
Animal Crossing Club of Year: BOG
Member of the Year: Zexion<33


----------



## lightningbolt

Funniest Member- lightningbo....er.....Zexion 

Spammiest Member- BasonJurrows

Most Creative Member- lightningbolt

Best Username-  Master Crash

Most Mature- Of course not me so I'll say Zexion

Most Active- lightningbolt

Biggest Animal Crosser- Idk

Animal Crossing Club of the year :|- MMC

Member of the year- Nikoking


----------



## lightningbolt

Joe said:
			
		

> Need's more.
> Hatedest Member On TBT:
> ;]


No Contest.
I'd win that hands down


----------



## Thunder

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need's more.
> Hatedest Member On TBT:
> ;]
> 
> 
> 
> No Contest.
> I'd win that hands down
Click to expand...

You're not that hated.

Atleast not by me. 

Unless you do something stupid.

Then i'd hate you.


----------



## lightningbolt

Master Crash said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need's more.
> Hatedest Member On TBT:
> ;]
> 
> 
> 
> No Contest.
> I'd win that hands down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not that hated.
> 
> Atleast not by me.
> 
> Unless you do something stupid.
> 
> Then i'd hate you.
Click to expand...

Fair enough.
*Shoots Old lady*
Can I haz the award now?


----------



## Micah

Are you allowed to vote for yourself? Because people are doing that.


----------



## Thunder

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need's more.
> Hatedest Member On TBT:
> ;]
> 
> 
> 
> No Contest.
> I'd win that hands down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not that hated.
> 
> Atleast not by me.
> 
> Unless you do something stupid.
> 
> Then i'd hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough.
> *Shoots Old lady*
> Can I haz the award now?
Click to expand...

No, i hated that old lady.

You could rob it from her if you want.

Coma: I don't think so... :T


----------



## Zex

Zexion said:
			
		

> I wana win something! :3
> 
> Anyways, my votes.
> 
> 
> Funniest Member - Numner!
> 
> Spammiest Member - Numner!
> 
> Most Creative Member - Numner!
> 
> Best Username - Numner <3
> 
> Most Mature - Numner!
> 
> Most Active - Numner!
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser - Numner!
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year - Numner!
> 
> Member of the year - Numner!!!!!!<3333


Changed all my votes.

Yes I am being honest. Except for spammiest.


----------



## beehdaubs

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Funniest Member- lightningbo....er.....Zexion
> 
> Spammiest Member- BasonJurrows
> 
> Most Creative Member- lightningbolt
> 
> Best Username-  Master Crash
> 
> Most Mature- Of course not me so I'll say Zexion
> 
> Most Active- lightningbolt
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser- Idk
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :|- MMC
> 
> Member of the year- Nikoking


>spammiest member BasonJurrows
>only 20 posts

What the *censored.3.0* is wrong with you?


----------



## lightningbolt

Master Crash said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need's more.
> Hatedest Member On TBT:
> ;]
> 
> 
> 
> No Contest.
> I'd win that hands down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not that hated.
> 
> Atleast not by me.
> 
> Unless you do something stupid.
> 
> Then i'd hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough.
> *Shoots Old lady*
> Can I haz the award now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, i hated that old lady.
> 
> You could rob it from her if you want.
> 
> Coma: I don't think so... :T
Click to expand...

Damn. oh well :l


----------



## lightningbolt

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member- lightningbo....er.....Zexion
> 
> Spammiest Member- BasonJurrows
> 
> Most Creative Member- lightningbolt
> 
> Best Username-  Master Crash
> 
> Most Mature- Of course not me so I'll say Zexion
> 
> Most Active- lightningbolt
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser- Idk
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :|- MMC
> 
> Member of the year- Nikoking
> 
> 
> 
> >spammiest member BasonJurrows
> >only 20 posts
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* is wrong with you?
Click to expand...

Idk whats wrong with you?


----------



## beehdaubs

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member- lightningbo....er.....Zexion
> 
> Spammiest Member- BasonJurrows
> 
> Most Creative Member- lightningbolt
> 
> Best Username-  Master Crash
> 
> Most Mature- Of course not me so I'll say Zexion
> 
> Most Active- lightningbolt
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser- Idk
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :|- MMC
> 
> Member of the year- Nikoking
> 
> 
> 
> >spammiest member BasonJurrows
> >only 20 posts
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk whats wrong with you?
Click to expand...

You don't know what's wrong with you?  Really?

Calling a person with only 20 posts spammy is absurd.  You should feel bad.


----------



## Zex

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member- lightningbo....er.....Zexion
> 
> Spammiest Member- BasonJurrows
> 
> Most Creative Member- lightningbolt
> 
> Best Username-  Master Crash
> 
> Most Mature- Of course not me so I'll say Zexion
> 
> Most Active- lightningbolt
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser- Idk
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :|- MMC
> 
> Member of the year- Nikoking
> 
> 
> 
> >spammiest member BasonJurrows
> >only 20 posts
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk whats wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what's wrong with you?  Really?
> 
> Calling a person with only 20 posts spammy is absurd.  You should feel bad.
Click to expand...

Standing up for yourself is just wrong! 

You should feel bad.

:3


----------



## beehdaubs

Zexion said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member- lightningbo....er.....Zexion
> 
> Spammiest Member- BasonJurrows
> 
> Most Creative Member- lightningbolt
> 
> Best Username-  Master Crash
> 
> Most Mature- Of course not me so I'll say Zexion
> 
> Most Active- lightningbolt
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser- Idk
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :|- MMC
> 
> Member of the year- Nikoking
> 
> 
> 
> >spammiest member BasonJurrows
> >only 20 posts
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk whats wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what's wrong with you?  Really?
> 
> Calling a person with only 20 posts spammy is absurd.  You should feel bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing up for yourself is just wrong!
> 
> You should feel bad.
> 
> :3
Click to expand...

I'm not standing up for myself.  I'm standing up for a wonderful member of the community.


----------



## Zex

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Idk whats wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what's wrong with you?  Really?
> 
> Calling a person with only 20 posts spammy is absurd.  You should feel bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing up for yourself is just wrong!
> 
> You should feel bad.
> 
> :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not standing up for myself.  I'm standing up for a wonderful member of the community.
Click to expand...

You mean the best member of the community ever?


----------



## Numner

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member- lightningbo....er.....Zexion
> 
> Spammiest Member- BasonJurrows
> 
> Most Creative Member- lightningbolt
> 
> Best Username-  Master Crash
> 
> Most Mature- Of course not me so I'll say Zexion
> 
> Most Active- lightningbolt
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser- Idk
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :|- MMC
> 
> Member of the year- Nikoking
> 
> 
> 
> >spammiest member BasonJurrows
> >only 20 posts
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* is wrong with you?
Click to expand...

He was a horrible member and had a deserving death.

I hated every aspect of him.

Such an awesome person as you shouldn't associate with him!


----------



## MrFox

Most Creative Member: sermantopp
Best Username: The JJ
Most Mature: JasonBurrows
Most Active: sermantopp
Biggest Animal Crosser: The JJ
Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
Member of the year: JasonBurrows


----------



## Zex

Off topic and all but.

Isn't it amazing how JasonBurrows sucks all the noobs into his rath?


----------



## lightningbolt

MrFox said:
			
		

> Most Creative Member: sermantopp
> Best Username: The JJ
> Most Mature: JasonBurrows
> Most Active: sermantopp
> Biggest Animal Crosser: The JJ
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
> Member of the year: JasonBurrows


I'm not on that list

http://www.youtube.com/v/JjkLFmbI_Hs


----------



## JasonBurrows

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> MrFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Creative Member: sermantopp
> Best Username: The JJ
> Most Mature: JasonBurrows
> Most Active: sermantopp
> Biggest Animal Crosser: The JJ
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
> Member of the year: JasonBurrows
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on that list
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/JjkLFmbI_Hs
Click to expand...

That's because you're not his cousin....


----------



## Numner

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Creative Member: sermantopp
> Best Username: The JJ
> Most Mature: JasonBurrows
> Most Active: sermantopp
> Biggest Animal Crosser: The JJ
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
> Member of the year: JasonBurrows
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on that list
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/JjkLFmbI_Hs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you're not his cousin....
Click to expand...

You, The JJ, and sermantopp are related? .-.


----------



## lightningbolt

Numner said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Creative Member: sermantopp
> Best Username: The JJ
> Most Mature: JasonBurrows
> Most Active: sermantopp
> Biggest Animal Crosser: The JJ
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
> Member of the year: JasonBurrows
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on that list
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/JjkLFmbI_Hs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you're not his cousin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, The JJ, and sermantopp are related? .-.
Click to expand...

That's a nice fun fact @_@


----------



## JasonBurrows

Nope, me and MrFox.  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<


----------



## lightningbolt

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Nope, me and MrFox.  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<


Mr Fox was a terrible movie.


----------



## Numner

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Nope, me and MrFox.  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<


But The JJ was on there...

You said-

ALF;asdf


----------



## AndyB

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Creative Member: sermantopp
> Best Username: The JJ
> Most Mature: JasonBurrows
> Most Active: sermantopp
> Biggest Animal Crosser: The JJ
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
> Member of the year: JasonBurrows
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on that list
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/JjkLFmbI_Hs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you're not his cousin....
Click to expand...

Oh look! Biased post/vote is bias.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Numner said:
			
		

> Best Username: xeladude, Wherever he is >_>


<3

who knew someone would like a suggested runescape username


----------



## Josh

nook said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Jas0n wins hands down.
> 
> Spammiest Member: Marlon88
> 
> Most Creative Member: Master Crash
> 
> Best Username: Horus
> 
> Most Mature: AndyB
> 
> Most Active: Pfft, Me.
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year : MMC, 1k posts in 3 days.. Wow.
> 
> Member of the year: *Nook*
> 
> 
> 
> You serious?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I remember when people used to Flame you to hell. But now your okay.


----------



## Zex

The JJ said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Jas0n wins hands down.
> 
> Spammiest Member: Marlon88
> 
> Most Creative Member: Master Crash
> 
> Best Username: Horus
> 
> Most Mature: AndyB
> 
> Most Active: Pfft, Me.
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year : MMC, 1k posts in 3 days.. Wow.
> 
> Member of the year: *Nook*
> 
> 
> 
> You serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I remember when people used to Flame you to hell. But now your okay.
Click to expand...

He just changed his grammar.


----------



## Numner

Zexion said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Jas0n wins hands down.
> 
> Spammiest Member: Marlon88
> 
> Most Creative Member: Master Crash
> 
> Best Username: Horus
> 
> Most Mature: AndyB
> 
> Most Active: Pfft, Me.
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year : MMC, 1k posts in 3 days.. Wow.
> 
> Member of the year: *Nook*
> 
> 
> 
> You serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I remember when people used to Flame you to hell. But now your okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He just changed his grammar.
Click to expand...

thats a big diference thogh


----------



## Josh

Zexion said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Jas0n wins hands down.
> 
> Spammiest Member: Marlon88
> 
> Most Creative Member: Master Crash
> 
> Best Username: Horus
> 
> Most Mature: AndyB
> 
> Most Active: Pfft, Me.
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year : MMC, 1k posts in 3 days.. Wow.
> 
> Member of the year: *Nook*
> 
> 
> 
> You serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I remember when people used to Flame you to hell. But now your okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He just changed his grammar.
Click to expand...

Anyone can have good grammar and still be annoying, Even nooky.


----------



## Zex

Numner said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member: Jas0n wins hands down.
> 
> Spammiest Member: Marlon88
> 
> Most Creative Member: Master Crash
> 
> Best Username: Horus
> 
> Most Mature: AndyB
> 
> Most Active: Pfft, Me.
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year : MMC, 1k posts in 3 days.. Wow.
> 
> Member of the year: *Nook*
> 
> 
> 
> You serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I remember when people used to Flame you to hell. But now your okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He just changed his grammar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a big diference thogh
Click to expand...

yehs 4 suer


----------



## Kyle

It's sad that grammar matters so much that people will love or hate you for it.
Well, that's the internet for you!


----------



## Thunder

Kolvo said:
			
		

> It's sad that grammar matters so much that people will love or hate you for it.
> Well, that's the internet for you!


Imo, as long as it's readable it's alright.

But most people with *censored.2.0*ty grammar are bleepin' idiots.


----------



## Kyle

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that grammar matters so much that people will love or hate you for it.
> Well, that's the internet for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, as long as it's readable it's alright.
> 
> But most people with *censored.2.0*ty grammar are bleepin' idiots.
Click to expand...

But I also see some people with good grammar imagining themselves as elitist and superior.


----------



## Zex

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that grammar matters so much that people will love or hate you for it.
> Well, that's the internet for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, as long as it's readable it's alright.
> 
> But most people with *censored.2.0*ty grammar are bleepin' idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I also see some people with good grammar imagining themselves as elitist and superior.
Click to expand...

I agree with you there. 

But it really does get annoying when people constantly type like -

hey dar m@h nam is nooky13 adn i too layz to mak mah posts so u cna radde tham


----------



## Thunder

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that grammar matters so much that people will love or hate you for it.
> Well, that's the internet for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, as long as it's readable it's alright.
> 
> But most people with *censored.2.0*ty grammar are bleepin' idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I also see some people with good grammar imagining themselves as elitist and superior.
Click to expand...

True.


----------



## Numner

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that grammar matters so much that people will love or hate you for it.
> Well, that's the internet for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, as long as it's readable it's alright.
> 
> But most people with *censored.2.0*ty grammar are bleepin' idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I also see some people with good grammar imagining themselves as elitist and superior.
Click to expand...

...

Into the oven with you.

/Grammar Nazis reign supreme


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

Funniest Member Jas0n

Spammiest Member...idk


Most Creative Member melly


Best Username pass

Most Mature the jj i think...

Most Active me jason burrows and the  jj

Biggest Animal Crosser me jason burrows

Animal Crossing Club of the year :|mmc

Member of the year IDK


----------



## Kyle

Numner said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that grammar matters so much that people will love or hate you for it.
> Well, that's the internet for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, as long as it's readable it's alright.
> 
> But most people with *censored.2.0*ty grammar are bleepin' idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I also see some people with good grammar imagining themselves as elitist and superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Into the oven with you.
> 
> /Grammar Nazis reign supreme
Click to expand...

D:

But in response to the above posts, I just generally prefer people who stay in the fine medium, or gray. As long as they can punctuate and spell to a 6th grade level at least, then that's ok.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that grammar matters so much that people will love or hate you for it.
> Well, that's the internet for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, as long as it's readable it's alright.
> 
> But most people with *censored.2.0*ty grammar are bleepin' idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I also see some people with good grammar imagining themselves as elitist and superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Into the oven with you.
> 
> /Grammar Nazis reign supreme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
> 
> But in response to the above posts, I just generally prefer people who stay in the fine medium, or gray. As long as they can punctuate and spell to a 6th grade level at least, then that's ok.
Click to expand...

this  is wierd butum  i saw  someone  telly another this...


if you mail a letter to your neighbours and put a *PAIR* in they might send you *frogne* fruit back


----------



## lightningbolt

Aliceinwonderlandgirl said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But I also see some people with good grammar imagining themselves as elitist and superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Into the oven with you.
> 
> /Grammar Nazis reign supreme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
> 
> But in response to the above posts, I just generally prefer people who stay in the fine medium, or gray. As long as they can punctuate and spell to a 6th grade level at least, then that's ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this  is wierd butum  i saw  someone  telly another this...
> 
> 
> if you mail a letter to your neighbours and put a *PAIR* in they might send you *frogne* fruit back
Click to expand...

About the Fruit thing, everyone already knows that and nobody really cares much about it and it is Off topic T_T


----------



## Thunder

Aliceinwonderlandgirl said:
			
		

> Funniest Member Jas0n
> 
> Spammiest Member...idk
> 
> 
> Most Creative Member melly
> 
> 
> Best Username pass
> 
> Most Mature the jj i think...
> 
> Most Active me jason burrows and the  jj
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser me jason burrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :|mmc
> 
> Member of the year IDK


Did you even see any of Melly's work? :S


----------



## Doctor

No votes for me? 

Good, I like keeping that title.


----------



## beehdaubs

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that grammar matters so much that people will love or hate you for it.
> Well, that's the internet for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, as long as it's readable it's alright.
> 
> But most people with *censored.2.0*ty grammar are bleepin' idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I also see some people with good grammar imagining themselves as elitist and superior.
Click to expand...

Superior Grammar master race.


----------



## Tyeforce

I don't like the categories... There should be more. =p


----------



## -Aaron

AndyB said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Creative Member: sermantopp
> Best Username: The JJ
> Most Mature: JasonBurrows
> Most Active: sermantopp
> Biggest Animal Crosser: The JJ
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
> Member of the year: JasonBurrows
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on that list
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/JjkLFmbI_Hs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you're not his cousin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look! Biased post/vote is bias.
Click to expand...

I don't even think that vote should count. 
He's only been a member for 4 days, and all his other 9 posts relate to the MMC. Same goes with Tails-Doll29's vote. He hasn't been outside the board besides the MMC thread, except when he asked what the MMC was in  the Animal Crossing: City Folk board.


----------



## JasonBurrows

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Creative Member: sermantopp
> Best Username: The JJ
> Most Mature: JasonBurrows
> Most Active: sermantopp
> Biggest Animal Crosser: The JJ
> Animal Crossing Club of the year: MMC
> Member of the year: JasonBurrows
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on that list
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/JjkLFmbI_Hs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you're not his cousin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look! Biased post/vote is bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even think that vote should count.
> He's only been a member for 4 days, and all his other 9 posts relate to the MMC. Same goes with Tails-Doll29's vote. He hasn't been outside the board besides the MMC thread, except when he asked what the MMC was in  the Animal Crossing: City Folk board.
Click to expand...

I disagree with you...
It's up to any person who they choose.


----------



## Marcus

Zexion said:
			
		

> Off topic and all but.
> 
> Isn't it amazing how JasonBurrows sucks all the noobs into his rath?


I'm not a noob :/


----------



## Nixie

Zexion said:
			
		

> Off topic and all but.
> 
> Isn't it amazing how JasonBurrows sucks all the noobs into his rath?


<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Yes ></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

Hehe... I went for the most active group where everyone could trust each other and Jason gave me a discount >


----------



## Liv

Funniest Member: Pear40

Spammiest Member: Dear ol' pal, Nooky.

Most Creative Member: Melly

Best Username: Zexion

Most Mature: Animalcrossingwhisperer

Most Active: The JJ 

Biggest Animal Crosser: Jasonburrows

Animal Crossing Club of the year :| : MMC

Member of the year: Jas0n


Merry X-mas!


----------



## Zex

Aliceinwonderlandgirl said:
			
		

> Funniest Member Jas0n
> 
> Spammiest Member...idk
> 
> 
> Most Creative Member melly
> 
> 
> Best Username pass
> 
> Most Mature the jj i think...
> 
> Most Active me jason burrows and the  jj
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser me jason burrows
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :|mmc
> 
> Member of the year Zexion


Aww I love you.


----------



## -Aaron

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/v/JjkLFmbI_Hs
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're not his cousin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look! Biased post/vote is bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even think that vote should count.
> He's only been a member for 4 days, and all his other 9 posts relate to the MMC. Same goes with Tails-Doll29's vote. He hasn't been outside the board besides the MMC thread, except when he asked what the MMC was in  the Animal Crossing: City Folk board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with you...
> It's up to any person who they choose.
Click to expand...

Yes, but they haven't even made the effort to post outside the MMC thread, so the vote is completely biased. It's like a person who claims that he/she hates Game A, yet he/she hasn't even played Game A. Furthermore, I get a feeling that they're you're alternate accounts, considering they haven't even introduced themselves to the forum. Their first few posts were: 



			
				MrFox said:
			
		

> I've joined, sermantopp will know me from msn messenger.






			
				MrFox said:
			
		

> I've joined as a Supreme VIP or free.






			
				Tails-Doll29 said:
			
		

> Well, if you want the price lowered kksliderfan5, then get a discount via Jason's MMC Member Ranks, he'd HAVE to give it you for free if you was a Supreme VIP.






			
				Tails-Doll29 said:
			
		

> What is this MMC that I've seen in The Gate, if this is in the wrong place, can a Staff Member move this please?



I don't know if it's just me and my stereotype of what noobs look like, but clearly, somethings up when your a new member, don't even bother to make an intro thread of who you are, and instantly know the ropes of the board; particularly, the MMC thread. I may be wrong, but you can't blame me if this is how I see it.


----------



## Zex

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/v/JjkLFmbI_Hs
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look! Biased post/vote is bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even think that vote should count.
> He's only been a member for 4 days, and all his other 9 posts relate to the MMC. Same goes with Tails-Doll29's vote. He hasn't been outside the board besides the MMC thread, except when he asked what the MMC was in  the Animal Crossing: City Folk board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with you...
> It's up to any person who they choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but they haven't even made the effort to post outside the MMC thread, so the vote is completely biased. It's like a person who claims that he/she hates Game A, yet he/she hasn't even played Game A. Furthermore, I get a feeling that they're you're alternate accounts, considering they haven't even introduced themselves to the forum. Their first few posts were:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've joined, sermantopp will know me from msn messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've joined as a Supreme VIP or free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tails-Doll29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you want the price lowered kksliderfan5, then get a discount via Jason's MMC Member Ranks, he'd HAVE to give it you for free if you was a Supreme VIP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tails-Doll29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this MMC that I've seen in The Gate, if this is in the wrong place, can a Staff Member move this please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's just me and my stereotype of what noobs look like, but clearly, somethings up when your a new member, don't even bother to make an intro thread of who you are, and instantly know the ropes of the board; particularly, the MMC thread. I may be wrong, but you can't blame me if this is how I see it.
Click to expand...

When the new people quit AC, they quit TBT also because they think its all about the clubs and MMC. 

Half the noobs dont even make it to the off topic section. :'(

WHY DO THEY DO THIS TO THEM?! WHYY


----------



## SamXX

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> Well thanks guys I have not been on won of these I mean come-on...


Er, so?


----------



## FITZEH

Funniest Member: bdubs, Jas0n

Spammiest Member:me,TKD,Alecks

Most Creative Member:Melly

Best Username:Mike Hayke (say it quickly) Ben Dover

Most Mature:Conor

Most Active:megamant125,Alecks

Biggest Animal Crosserirty D, Jasonburrows:/

Animal Crossing Club of the year :| :Multy millionare

Member of the year:Jas0n Alecks Anna


----------



## Conor

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: bdubs, Jas0n
> 
> Spammiest Member:me,TKD,Alecks
> 
> Most Creative Member:Melly
> 
> Best Username:Mike Hayke (say it quickly) Ben Dover
> 
> Most Mature:Conor
> 
> Most Active:megamant125,Alecks
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosserirty D, Jasonburrows:/
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :| :Multy millionare
> 
> Member of the year:Jas0n Alecks Anna


 My first vote.

Thanks.


----------



## Elliot

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: bdubs, Jas0n
> 
> Spammiest Member:me,TKD,Alecks
> 
> Most Creative Member:Melly
> 
> Best Username:Mike Hayke (say it quickly) Ben Dover
> 
> Most Mature:Conor
> 
> Most Active:megamant125,Alecks
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosserirty D, Jasonburrows:/
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :| :Multy millionare
> 
> Member of the year:Jas0n Alecks Anna


Never seen you in a long time ;D


----------



## Yokie

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Funniest: Crazydavis
> Most Creative: Pyrozanryu
> Best Username: Pizzaslyze
> Most Mature: The JJ
> Most Active: sermantopp
> Biggest Crosser: Fillfall (me)
> AC Club of the Year: Multi millionaires club
> Member of the Year: JasonBurrows


YAY! Someone actually voted for me! 

My votes:

Funniest Member: Jas0n
Spammiest Member: roblox, nook
Most Creative Member: Master Crash
Best Username: Tyeforce, SAMwich
Most Mature: The JJ
Most Active: sermantopp, #1pokemon master
Biggest Animal Crosser: CrazyDavis, JasonBurrows
AC Club of the year: Multi-Millionaires Club of course! 
Member of the year: sermantopp

(Most of them are in MMC, noticed it now.  :gyroidconfused: )


----------



## JasonBurrows

When will the votes be counted?


----------



## Zex

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest: Crazydavis
> Most Creative: Pyrozanryu
> Best Username: Pizzaslyze
> Most Mature: The JJ
> Most Active: sermantopp
> Biggest Crosser: Fillfall (me)
> AC Club of the Year: Multi millionaires club
> Member of the Year: JasonBurrows
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! Someone actually voted for me!
> 
> My votes:
> 
> Funniest Member: Jas0n
> Spammiest Member: roblox, nook
> Most Creative Member: Master Crash
> Best Username: Tyeforce, SAMwich
> Most Mature: The JJ
> Most Active: sermantopp, #1pokemon master
> Biggest Animal Crosser: CrazyDavis, JasonBurrows
> AC Club of the year: Multi-Millionaires Club of course!
> Member of the year: sermantopp
> 
> (Most of them are in MMC, noticed it now.  :gyroidconfused: )
Click to expand...

*kicks*

Why am I not on there?

Even though I dont know you, im still wayyy to cool to not be member of the year!


----------



## Suaure

Funniest Member Zexion

Spammiest Member Zexion

Most Creative Member Zexion

Best  Username Zexion

Most Mature Zexion

Most Active Zexion

Biggest Animal Crosser Zexion

Animal Crossing Club of the year :| Zexion

Member of the year Zexion

Hellz yeah


----------



## Zex

Suaure said:
			
		

> Funniest Member Zexion
> 
> Spammiest Member Zexion
> 
> Most Creative Member Zexion
> 
> Best  Username Zexion
> 
> Most Mature Zexion
> 
> Most Active Zexion
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser Zexion
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :| Zexion
> 
> Member of the year Zexion
> 
> Hellz yeah


Hell yeh!!


----------



## Doctor

Suaure said:
			
		

> Funniest Member Zexion
> 
> Spammiest Member Zexion
> 
> Most Creative Member Zexion
> 
> Best  Username Zexion
> 
> Most Mature Zexion
> 
> Most Active Zexion
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser Zexion
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :| Zexion
> 
> Member of the year Zexion
> 
> Hellz yeah


Stop using your old account you douchebag!


----------



## Marcus

Doctor said:
			
		

> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member Zexion
> 
> Spammiest Member Zexion
> 
> Most Creative Member Zexion
> 
> Best  Username Zexion
> 
> Most Mature Zexion
> 
> Most Active Zexion
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser Zexion
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :| Zexion
> 
> Member of the year Zexion
> 
> Hellz yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Stop using your old account you douchebag!
Click to expand...

^lol


----------



## Zex

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Member Zexion
> 
> Spammiest Member Zexion
> 
> Most Creative Member Zexion
> 
> Best  Username Zexion
> 
> Most Mature Zexion
> 
> Most Active Zexion
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser Zexion
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :| Zexion
> 
> Member of the year Zexion
> 
> Hellz yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Stop using your old account you douchebag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^lol
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/v/E4_tOiLB_Ko&feature=related


----------



## easpa

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest: Crazydavis
> Most Creative: Pyrozanryu
> Best Username: Pizzaslyze
> Most Mature: The JJ
> Most Active: sermantopp
> Biggest Crosser: Fillfall (me)
> AC Club of the Year: Multi millionaires club
> Member of the Year: JasonBurrows
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! Someone actually voted for me!
> 
> My votes:
> 
> Funniest Member: Jas0n
> Spammiest Member: roblox, nook
> Most Creative Member: Master Crash
> Best Username: Tyeforce, SAMwich
> Most Mature: The JJ
> Most Active: sermantopp, #1pokemon master
> Biggest Animal Crosser: CrazyDavis, JasonBurrows
> AC Club of the year: Multi-Millionaires Club of course!
> Member of the year: sermantopp
> 
> (Most of them are in MMC, noticed it now.  :gyroidconfused: )
Click to expand...

Oh my God, someone voted for me! 

Thank you!


----------



## Josh

I'm Mature?


----------



## Elliot

Probably MMC will win the ac group every choice awards o_e.


----------



## Zex

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Probably MMC will win the ac group every choice awards o_e.


I think the Numner fanclub will.


----------



## Elliot

Zexion said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably MMC will win the ac group every choice awards o_e.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Numner fanclub will.
Click to expand...

They will now ;D *makes alternate accounts*


----------



## Josh

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Probably MMC will win the ac group every choice awards o_e.


It's because most of the people who voted are from MMC and BOG isn't active. I'm in MMC but in my opinion BOG is better, I just put MMC because It is active.


----------



## Elliot

The JJ said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably MMC will win the ac group every choice awards o_e.
> 
> 
> 
> It's because most of the people who voted are from MMC and BOG isn't active. I'm in MMC but in my opinion BOG is better, I just put MMC because It is active.
Click to expand...

Psshh, Numner's fanclub will win.


----------



## Josh

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably MMC will win the ac group every choice awards o_e.
> 
> 
> 
> It's because most of the people who voted are from MMC and BOG isn't active. I'm in MMC but in my opinion BOG is better, I just put MMC because It is active.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psshh, Numner's fanclub will win.
Click to expand...

We'll see : P.


----------



## Marcus

When will the results be announced Conor?  :O


----------



## Zex

sermantopp said:
			
		

> When will the results be announced Conor?  :O


Whenever I get enough votes to win Member of the Year


----------



## Marcus

Zexion said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the results be announced Conor?  :O
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I get enough votes to win Member of the Year
Click to expand...

lol you must be close,right?

I need them to end quick so Mega doesn't get any more Active votes


----------



## Zex

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the results be announced Conor?  :O
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I get enough votes to win Member of the Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol you must be close,right?
> 
> I need them to end quick so Mega doesn't get any more Active votes
Click to expand...

Idk. And i'm too lazy to go through and count them.

SO VOTE FOR ME PEOPLE! 

VOTE FOR ME AND ILL GIVE YOU A FREE NUMNER!


----------



## Conor

Votes will be counted tomorrow.


----------



## Zex

Conor said:
			
		

> Votes will be counted tomorrow.


HOLY

VOTE FOR ME AND GET A FREE COOKIE AND NUMNER FOR THE LOW PRICE OF 19.99!


----------



## beehdaubs

Suaure said:
			
		

> Funniest Member Zexion
> 
> Spammiest Member Zexion
> 
> Most Creative Member Zexion
> 
> Best  Username Zexion
> 
> Most Mature Zexion
> 
> Most Active Zexion
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser Zexion
> 
> Animal Crossing Club of the year :| Zexion
> 
> Member of the year Zexion
> 
> Hellz yeah


Dammit, Zexion...


----------



## Kirbydlx

i hope the votes will be done counted soon!


----------



## Numner

Zexion said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votes will be counted tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY
> 
> VOTE FOR ME AND GET A FREE COOKIE AND NUMNER FOR THE LOW PRICE OF 19.99!
Click to expand...

I am worth more than 20 dollars :s


----------



## merinda!

Zexion said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votes will be counted tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY
> 
> VOTE FOR ME AND GET A FREE COOKIE AND NUMNER FOR THE LOW PRICE OF 19.99!
Click to expand...

Could I have the cookie without the Numnuts?
D


----------



## Kirbydlx

o.o


----------



## Conor

Voting is now over, any votes made after this will not count.


----------



## FITZEH

Zexion said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the results be announced Conor?  :O
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I get enough votes to win Member of the Year
Click to expand...

You joined in August  o_e


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Conor said:
			
		

> Voting is now over, any votes made after this will not count.


Damnit, I wanted to change everything to Zexion.


----------



## nooky13

would you like help to count them   (the votes)


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the results be announced Conor?  :O
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I get enough votes to win Member of the Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You joined in August  o_e
Click to expand...

He's an annoying alt account of Suaure.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I look forward to the results Conor.


----------



## Conor

The Winners of The Bell Tree, Peoples Choice Awards 2009 are...

Funniest Member: Jas0n.

Spammiest Member: nooky13

Most Creative Member: Master Crash

Best Username: OddCrazyMe

Most Mature: AndyB

Most Active: sermantopp

Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows

AC Group of they Year : MMC

Member of the Year : _Undecided_

Congratulations everyone


----------



## FITZEH

When is the member of the year being chosed?


----------



## Marcus

Yay!!!

Gratz everyone else  :gyroidsideways:   :gyroiddance:


----------



## Conor

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> When is the member of the year being chosed?


Tomorrow.


----------



## Marcus

Conor said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the member of the year being chosed?
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Is it a Deadlock,that's why it's not been decided?

If yes,who between?


----------



## easpa

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## beehdaubs

I'm going to quietly smother Jas0n in his sleep.


----------



## Elliot

I'm gonna kill sermantopp so he won't be chosen for next active > ;D


----------



## Marcus

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> I'm gonna kill sermantopp so he won't be chosen for next active > ;D


Lol, if my average daily post stays the same, I'll have around 13000 posts this time next year 

It won't though, at school I'll barely make 5 a day.


----------



## easpa

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna kill sermantopp so he won't be chosen for next active > ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, if my average daily post stays the same, I'll have around 13000 posts this time next year
> 
> It won't though, at school I'll barely make 5 a day.
Click to expand...

Which means, I'll have a chance of passing you out!
Joking, I know you'll always have more posts than me.


----------



## Marcus

#1pokemon master said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna kill sermantopp so he won't be chosen for next active > ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, if my average daily post stays the same, I'll have around 13000 posts this time next year
> 
> It won't though, at school I'll barely make 5 a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means, I'll have a chance of passing you out!
> Joking, I know you'll always have more posts than me.
Click to expand...

No, I wouldn't be surprised if you overtook me.

Now I got Cod6 for Christmas, I'll be on the PS3, not the P.C.

Only on now because I'm finishing my latest video extension.


----------



## easpa

sermantopp said:
			
		

> #1pokemon master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna kill sermantopp so he won't be chosen for next active > ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, if my average daily post stays the same, I'll have around 13000 posts this time next year
> 
> It won't though, at school I'll barely make 5 a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means, I'll have a chance of passing you out!
> Joking, I know you'll always have more posts than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I wouldn't be surprised if you overtook me.
> 
> Now I got Cod6 for Christmas, I'll be on the PS3, not the P.C.
> 
> Only on now because I'm finishing my latest video extension.
Click to expand...

Oh, but it will still take me a while to reach 1000 posts.


----------



## Jas0n

I won funniest member? I wasn't even aware that I was remotely funny xD

Either way, thanks peoples.


----------



## bittermeat

Congratulations to everyone who won a spot in each category.


----------



## Shiny Star

Good luck everyone!


----------



## John102

You need a sexiest member of the year category so I can win something.


----------



## Thunder

Thanks for the votes, people!


----------



## FITZEH

sermantopp said:
			
		

> #1pokemon master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna kill sermantopp so he won't be chosen for next active > ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, if my average daily post stays the same, I'll have around 13000 posts this time next year
> 
> It won't though, at school I'll barely make 5 a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means, I'll have a chance of passing you out!
> Joking, I know you'll always have more posts than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I wouldn't be surprised if you overtook me.
> 
> Now I got Cod6 for Christmas, I'll be on the PS3, not the P.C.
> 
> Only on now because I'm finishing my latest video extension.
Click to expand...

I cant wait to get cod6. Online play : D


----------



## Marcus

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1pokemon master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna kill sermantopp so he won't be chosen for next active > ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, if my average daily post stays the same, I'll have around 13000 posts this time next year
> 
> It won't though, at school I'll barely make 5 a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means, I'll have a chance of passing you out!
> Joking, I know you'll always have more posts than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I wouldn't be surprised if you overtook me.
> 
> Now I got Cod6 for Christmas, I'll be on the PS3, not the P.C.
> 
> Only on now because I'm finishing my latest video extension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant wait to get cod6. Online play : D
Click to expand...

Off Topic:It is the bomb.

Only bad thing is there are way too many pointles Emblems and Titles to unlock, which don't even do anything.

You do get to choose what kill streaks you get out of billions of choices though


----------



## Rockman!

Damnit

I suck


----------



## kalinn

Conor said:
			
		

> Most Active: sermantopp


..who?


----------



## -Aaron

kalinn said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Active: sermantopp
> 
> 
> 
> ..who?
Click to expand...

Some person from MMC.


----------



## Conor

kalinn said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Active: sermantopp
> 
> 
> 
> ..who?
Click to expand...

He got the most active votes.


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Active: sermantopp
> 
> 
> 
> ..who?
Click to expand...

I'm gonna guess the reason he won was because of the  MMC peeps, seeing as they don't really leave the Gate, he was the most active out of them?


----------



## Conor

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Active: sermantopp
> 
> 
> 
> ..who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna guess the reason he won was because of the  MMC peeps, seeing as they don't really leave the Gate, he was the most active out of them?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I might actually hold another active vote, because I know a lot of other people who are active and sermantopp only got votes from MMC guys.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Conor said:
			
		

> The Winners of The Bell Tree, Peoples Choice Awards 2009 are...
> 
> Funniest Member: Jas0n.
> 
> Spammiest Member: *nooky13*
> 
> Most Creative Member: Master Crash
> 
> Best Username: OddCrazyMe
> 
> Most Mature: AndyB
> 
> Most Active: *sermantopp*
> 
> Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows
> 
> AC Group of they Year : MMC
> 
> Member of the Year : _Undecided_
> 
> Congratulations everyone


Bolded are people I've never heard of.


----------



## kalinn

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Active: sermantopp
> 
> 
> 
> ..who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna guess the reason he won was because of the  MMC peeps, seeing as they don't really leave the Gate, he was the most active out of them?
Click to expand...

ohh i see.
i was wondering how hes most active when ive never seen his posts. or even heard of him.


----------



## bittermeat

Why is member of the year _undecided_?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Why is member of the year _undecided_?


^

It's obviously AndyB.


----------



## Rawburt

Wut, I didn't win an award, vote for me people there's still time. ;D


----------



## Micah

Crashman said:
			
		

> Wut, I didn't win an award, vote for me people there's still time. ;D


I'm pretty sure the voting's closed.


----------



## Marcus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Active: sermantopp
> 
> 
> 
> ..who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna guess the reason he won was because of the  MMC peeps, seeing as they don't really leave the Gate, he was the most active out of them?
Click to expand...

I do leave the gate.

I mainly post in MMC, f.a.k.u and some other stuff. Those are places where you obviously don't go.

If I never left the gate and only posted in MMC, then how come I have more posts than MMC?

Also Master should know me, I posted quite a lot in the Christmas Sig competition and even voted for his sig :/


----------



## Box-monkey

Aww... I was a runner up in most mature...


----------



## Marcus

Box-monkey said:
			
		

> Aww... I was a runner up in most mature...


Yeh but that's not bad considering you're only 13.


----------



## Josh

Nooky doesn't spam :S


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

The JJ said:
			
		

> Nooky doesn't spam :S


srsly


----------



## Josh

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooky doesn't spam :S
> 
> 
> 
> srsly
Click to expand...

Yeah I am.

Most people don't even know the term of "Spam".
Isn't spam when you post something offtopic on purpose?
Nooky stays on topic but his grammar is awful.
If he had good grammar would he still spam? I don't think so..


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

The JJ said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooky doesn't spam :S
> 
> 
> 
> srsly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I am.
> 
> Most people don't even know the term of "Spam".
> Isn't spam when you post something offtopic on purpose?
> Nooky stays on topic but his grammar is awful.
> If he had good grammar would he still spam? I don't think so..
Click to expand...

Didn't MMC decide to let him back in after SPAMming in it and posting nonsense?


----------



## Josh

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooky doesn't spam :S
> 
> 
> 
> srsly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I am.
> 
> Most people don't even know the term of "Spam".
> Isn't spam when you post something offtopic on purpose?
> Nooky stays on topic but his grammar is awful.
> If he had good grammar would he still spam? I don't think so..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't MMC decide to let him back in after SPAMming in it and posting nonsense?
Click to expand...

On MSN, He was asking silly questions to make JasonBurrows angry.
On TBT I don't see him doing that.


----------



## JasonBurrows

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooky doesn't spam :S
> 
> 
> 
> srsly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I am.
> 
> Most people don't even know the term of "Spam".
> Isn't spam when you post something offtopic on purpose?
> Nooky stays on topic but his grammar is awful.
> If he had good grammar would he still spam? I don't think so..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't MMC decide to let him back in after SPAMming in it and posting nonsense?
Click to expand...

Yeah, but this is his last chance CrazyDavis.


----------



## Conor

Listen, nooky got the most votes for being spammy so yeah, also he said to me he doesn't mind being the spammiest member.
EDIT: Also, voting is still open for member of the year.


----------



## Josh

I'll add another vote:

Conor :]


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Conor said:
			
		

> Listen, nooky got the most votes for being spammy so yeah, also he said to me he doesn't mind being the spammiest member.
> EDIT: Also, voting is still open for member of the year.


AndyB then. :U


----------



## Pear

Congrats to everyone that won.


----------



## Conor

The JJ said:
			
		

> I'll add another vote:
> 
> Conor :]


Haha, thanks Josh


----------



## John102

Seriously, next year we need a sexiest member category, I would rape it.

You know it's sad that the most active member of the year has the same number of posts a day that would have been average about 6 months ago. I remember when Hollister had like 60 posts a day average, and he'd been here for a while, then there was DirtyD who had like 40 a day, and there was a bunch of people with 30 or so a day.


----------



## Marcus

John102 said:
			
		

> Seriously, next year we need a sexiest member category, I would rape it.
> 
> You know it's sad that the most active member of the year has the same number of posts a day that would have been average about 6 months ago. I remember when Hollister had like 60 posts a day average, and he'd been here for a while, then there was DirtyD who had like 40 a day, and there was a bunch of people with 30 or so a day.


Serious? Woah, that's a hell of a lot of posts a day.

I know, I shouldn't have won it, it's Active of * the Year * not 2 months. Not my decision though  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Silverstorms

John102 said:
			
		

> Seriously, next year we need a sexiest member category, I would rape it.
> 
> You know it's sad that the most active member of the year has the same number of posts a day that would have been average about 6 months ago. I remember when Hollister had like 60 posts a day average, and he'd been here for a while, then there was DirtyD who had like 40 a day, and there was a bunch of people with 30 or so a day.


Back in late 2008 / early 2009, people were getting over 100 posts a day on a regular basis.


----------



## Marcus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, next year we need a sexiest member category, I would rape it.
> 
> You know it's sad that the most active member of the year has the same number of posts a day that would have been average about 6 months ago. I remember when Hollister had like 60 posts a day average, and he'd been here for a while, then there was DirtyD who had like 40 a day, and there was a bunch of people with 30 or so a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Back in late 2008 / early 2009, people were getting over 100 posts a day on a regular basis.
Click to expand...

Oh I get over 100 quite regularly when at home all day, but the 60 posts average is more scary.

My most in 1 day was just over 150, but I'm no where near 60 average.

*gets franticly posting*


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, next year we need a sexiest member category, I would rape it.
> 
> You know it's sad that the most active member of the year has the same number of posts a day that would have been average about 6 months ago. I remember when Hollister had like 60 posts a day average, and he'd been here for a while, then there was DirtyD who had like 40 a day, and there was a bunch of people with 30 or so a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Back in late 2008 / early 2009, people were getting over 100 posts a day on a regular basis.
Click to expand...

I know, a lot of us used to have at least the 30 a day average, but now most have gone down to the teens. I only got up to like 25 a day though, lol.


----------



## Pear

John102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, next year we need a sexiest member category, I would rape it.
> 
> You know it's sad that the most active member of the year has the same number of posts a day that would have been average about 6 months ago. I remember when Hollister had like 60 posts a day average, and he'd been here for a while, then there was DirtyD who had like 40 a day, and there was a bunch of people with 30 or so a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Back in late 2008 / early 2009, people were getting over 100 posts a day on a regular basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, a lot of us used to have at least the 30 a day average, but now most have gone down to the teens. I only got up to like 25 a day though, lol.
Click to expand...

Mine's 12.5, and when I first joined I had 40. XD


----------



## John102

Lol, this isn't even from that long ago. This is when Nummner was always the number one spammer of the day, and for some reason he wasn't up there, I was like 'woah'

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Marcus

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, this isn't even from that long ago. This is when Nummner was always the number one spammer of the day, and for some reason he wasn't up there, I was like 'woah'
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Woh, that's 70 more than my best 

What's happening, why is everyone not posting nowadays?


----------



## Conor

sermantopp said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, this isn't even from that long ago. This is when Nummner was always the number one spammer of the day, and for some reason he wasn't up there, I was like 'woah'
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Woh, that's 70 more than my best
> 
> What's happening, why is everyone not posting nowadays?
Click to expand...

Because most people don't play Animal Crossing now.


----------



## John102

sermantopp said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, this isn't even from that long ago. This is when Nummner was always the number one spammer of the day, and for some reason he wasn't up there, I was like 'woah'
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Woh, that's 70 more than my best
> 
> What's happening, why is everyone not posting nowadays?
Click to expand...

Most of us have matured and stopped spamming/not as active/Animal Crossing isn't fun anymore so we talk in brewsters/whatever.


----------



## Marcus

John102 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, this isn't even from that long ago. This is when Nummner was always the number one spammer of the day, and for some reason he wasn't up there, I was like 'woah'
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Woh, that's 70 more than my best
> 
> What's happening, why is everyone not posting nowadays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us have matured and stopped spamming/not as active/Animal Crossing isn't fun anymore so we talk in brewsters/whatever.
Click to expand...

Ok, so most of the posts were spam then lol.

Yeah but surely other people like me, but even more addicted, would join who still play animal crossing and would post as much as them?


----------



## Pear

sermantopp said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, this isn't even from that long ago. This is when Nummner was always the number one spammer of the day, and for some reason he wasn't up there, I was like 'woah'
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Woh, that's 70 more than my best
> 
> What's happening, why is everyone not posting nowadays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us have matured and stopped spamming/not as active/Animal Crossing isn't fun anymore so we talk in brewsters/whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so most of the posts were spam then lol.
> 
> Yeah but surely other people like me, but even more addicted, would join who still play animal crossing and would post as much as them?
Click to expand...

AC is a year old now.


----------



## Marcus

pear40 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, this isn't even from that long ago. This is when Nummner was always the number one spammer of the day, and for some reason he wasn't up there, I was like 'woah'
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Woh, that's 70 more than my best
> 
> What's happening, why is everyone not posting nowadays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us have matured and stopped spamming/not as active/Animal Crossing isn't fun anymore so we talk in brewsters/whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so most of the posts were spam then lol.
> 
> Yeah but surely other people like me, but even more addicted, would join who still play animal crossing and would post as much as them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AC is a year old now.
Click to expand...

So, just because a game's a year old doesn't mean everyone gets bored with it. People like me might have just recently got it as well.


----------



## John102

pear40 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, this isn't even from that long ago. This is when Nummner was always the number one spammer of the day, and for some reason he wasn't up there, I was like 'woah'
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Woh, that's 70 more than my best
> 
> What's happening, why is everyone not posting nowadays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us have matured and stopped spamming/not as active/Animal Crossing isn't fun anymore so we talk in brewsters/whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so most of the posts were spam then lol.
> 
> Yeah but surely other people like me, but even more addicted, would join who still play animal crossing and would post as much as them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AC is a year old now.
Click to expand...

After about 3 months AC gets real boring, even with wifi.


----------



## Marcus

John102 said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us have matured and stopped spamming/not as active/Animal Crossing isn't fun anymore so we talk in brewsters/whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so most of the posts were spam then lol.
> 
> Yeah but surely other people like me, but even more addicted, would join who still play animal crossing and would post as much as them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AC is a year old now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After about 3 months AC gets real boring, even with wifi.
Click to expand...

Hmm, I guess.

But there's Brawl and MK on the forum, don't people like that?

Where did people mostly post in those days, The Gate?


----------



## Conor

sermantopp said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so most of the posts were spam then lol.
> 
> Yeah but surely other people like me, but even more addicted, would join who still play animal crossing and would post as much as them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AC is a year old now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After about 3 months AC gets real boring, even with wifi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I guess.
> 
> But there's Brawl and MK on the forum, don't people like that?
> 
> Where did people mostly post in those days, The Gate?
Click to expand...

Yes, the gate.


----------



## Marcus

Conor said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> AC is a year old now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After about 3 months AC gets real boring, even with wifi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I guess.
> 
> But there's Brawl and MK on the forum, don't people like that?
> 
> Where did people mostly post in those days, The Gate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the gate.
Click to expand...

Yeah, thought so.

Well, DiryD wouldn't have left TBT so soon if people hadn't flamed him, insulted him etc.
Most of the active members probably leave because people annoy them, flame them.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, this isn't even from that long ago. This is when Nummner was always the number one spammer of the day, and for some reason he wasn't up there, I was like 'woah'
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


:T


----------



## Thunder

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Active: sermantopp
> 
> 
> 
> ..who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna guess the reason he won was because of the  MMC peeps, seeing as they don't really leave the Gate, he was the most active out of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do leave the gate.
> 
> I mainly post in MMC, f.a.k.u and some other stuff. Those are places where you obviously don't go.
> 
> If I never left the gate and only posted in MMC, then how come I have more posts than MMC?
> 
> Also Master should know me, I posted quite a lot in the Christmas Sig competition and even voted for his sig :/
Click to expand...

That wasn't only directed at you, you know.

Another thing is, that most of the MMC members might've posted out of favor towards MMC, since most of their votes have members from MMC.


----------



## Marcus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Active: sermantopp
> 
> 
> 
> ..who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna guess the reason he won was because of the  MMC peeps, seeing as they don't really leave the Gate, he was the most active out of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do leave the gate.
> 
> I mainly post in MMC, f.a.k.u and some other stuff. Those are places where you obviously don't go.
> 
> If I never left the gate and only posted in MMC, then how come I have more posts than MMC?
> 
> Also Master should know me, I posted quite a lot in the Christmas Sig competition and even voted for his sig :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't only directed at you, you know.
> 
> Another thing is, that most of the MMC members might've posted out of favor towards MMC, since most of their votes have members from MMC.
Click to expand...

I don't know, I just voted for who I think deserved the awards :/


----------



## Conor

Member of the Year votes end tomorrow.


----------



## Conor

And Member of the Year is.....

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Miranda!!! </div>

2nd & 3rd places go to....

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> JasonBurrows and The JJ </div>

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Josh

I came 3rd :O.
Now to check who voted for me :]


----------



## Nightray

KazooieC said:
			
		

> And Member of the Year is.....
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Miranda!!! </div>
> 
> 2nd & 3rd places go to....
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> JasonBurrows and The JJ </div>
> 
> Congratulations everyone!


Yay Mirandi!!!!


----------



## Conor

Also AleZ got 4th place ;D


----------



## SamXX

Woo congrats everyone!
Well done Miranda!


----------



## Micah

I'm honestly shocked AndyB didn't finish in the top 3


----------



## Conor

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I'm honestly shocked AndyB didn't finish in the top 3


To be honest so was I.
He did get most Mature award though.


----------



## Nightray

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I'm honestly shocked AndyB didn't finish in the top 3


I'm shocked as well.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

KazooieC said:
			
		

> Also AleZ got 4th place ;D


b'aww thanks all :3


----------



## Josh

But I have to admit, It was people from MMC who voted me.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

The JJ said:
			
		

> But I have to admit, It was people from MMC who voted me.


That doesn't mean you still didn't deserve it.


----------



## Josh

AleZ said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have to admit, It was people from MMC who voted me.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean you still didn't deserve it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I guess so.
I have improved since I was a newb on TBT.


----------



## Marcus

The JJ said:
			
		

> But I have to admit, It was people from MMC who voted me.


I can proudly say I didn't  just joking.

You definitely deserve to be in the top 3.


----------



## FITZEH

I thought AndyB and Alex would have toped it.

EDIT: JasonBurrows probarly got his group to vote for him


----------



## Gnome

Burrows doesn't deserve that. He sent his pets, and the only reason I call you his pets is because he can tell you to vote for him, and you'll do it.


----------



## kierraaa-

Gnome said:
			
		

> Burrows doesn't deserve that. He sent his pets, and the only reason I call you his pets is because he can tell you to vote for him, and you'll do it.


They prefer the term *Minions not pets


----------



## Ricano

Jasonburrows? Member of the year?
Did I miss something...


----------



## Conor

He got quite a few votes, mainly from MMC of course but he still got the votes and there's not a lot I can do about it.


----------



## Hal

The Member you love to hate: Hal


----------



## Jake

I don't think you should have a most active members choice.... When the members are online they see a person onlne. And it is just they person that is online the most when they are online. (And most of them will pick their selves) And as for this. I think I am the most active members as I spend most of my day here.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Suxy said:
			
		

> I thought AndyB and Alex would have toped it.
> 
> EDIT: JasonBurrows probarly got his group to vote for him


thx :3

Hal: who hates you?


----------



## Wish

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

JasonBurrows? T____T BasonJurrows be Member of the year!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Damn, did this seriously not go through til now?

-_-


----------



## Gnome

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Damn, did this seriously not go through til now?
> 
> -_-


8D

Thanks for the late vote bro.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Gnome said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, did this seriously not go through til now?
> 
> -_-
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> 
> Thanks for the late vote bro.
Click to expand...

Welcome, sean.


----------



## Josh

sakura said:
			
		

> FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> JasonBurrows? T____T BasonJurrows be Member of the year!


JasonBurrows didn't win.
Miranda came first, Jason came second and I came third.
It was people in MMC who voted for Jason.


----------



## MasterM64

Marcus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That still means he sent you to vote for his group :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I chose to vote for MMC on my own accord.
> It's the club I'm a member of, so it'd be a bit weird if I didn't vote for it,no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Seeing as you've only been here a month and haven't tried out different clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried to join Zap Heroes the first day I joined, put in the application and never got a reply. I then moved on to MMC seeing as it was the next one I saw. I got an immediate reply so joined and have never seen a reason to leave since.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't leave MMC either because MMC is the best group i know of and i haven't had any issues yet so i'm staying in MMC. 

just look at the MMC thread to see why a lot of us MMC Members voted MMC to be the best Wi-Fi Club of the year and no we aren't Jason's pets; we're dedicated members that absolutely enjoy it and have no means to leave.


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I'm honestly shocked AndyB didn't finish in the top 3


You did see that JasonBurrows was in the top 3 right?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Damn, did this seriously not go through til now?
> 
> -_-


All I can say:

cry sum moar  :gyroidconfused: 


Andy not being MotY didn't suprise me. Yes, he's mature, yes he goes straight to the point with people, and yes, he's a good friend but do you expect the whole MMC to vote for him?


----------



## -Aaron

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> just look at the MMC thread to see why a lot of us MMC Members voted MMC to be the best Wi-Fi Club of the year and no we aren't Jason's pets; we're dedicated members that absolutely enjoy it and have no means to leave.


I did. 700+ pages of "Can I come over?" and "Are your gates open yet?"

Also, a theory why Burrows won. 
The majority of newbies, are coincidentally, members of the MMC too.
Hence, they had one, unanimous vote. On the other hand, the majority of the oldbies voted for different people, thus gaining only one to three votes per person.


----------



## Numner

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just look at the MMC thread to see why a lot of us MMC Members voted MMC to be the best Wi-Fi Club of the year and no we aren't Jason's pets; we're dedicated members that absolutely enjoy it and have no means to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> I did. 700+ pages of "Can I come over?" and "Are your gates open yet?"
> 
> Also, a theory why Burrows won.
> The majority of newbies, are coincidentally, members of the MMC too.
> Hence, they had one, unanimous vote. On the other hand, the majority of the oldbies voted for different people, thus gaining only one to three votes per person.
Click to expand...

Jason won?

nooo

he and his money and newbs

He's like a newb pimp D:


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Wow, I thought Trela  should've been the member of the year?!? How stupid can I be, he's a big fat meanie at home, he doesn't deserve it.. Nah, I'm jking, but Miranda you surely deserved it Congratulations!


----------



## Conor

Jason didn't really win member of the year, he came 2nd in the runners up.

Member of the Year : Miranda

Runner up #1: Josh.

Runner up #2  JasonBurrows

Runner up #3 AleZ


----------



## Numner

KazooieC said:
			
		

> Jason didn't really win member of the year, he came 2nd in the runners up.
> 
> Member of the Year : Miranda
> 
> Runner up #1: Josh.
> 
> Runner up #2  JasonBurrows
> 
> Runner up #3 AleZ


 I get Josh

And I suppose Jason

But wtf AleZ? xDDD

(No offense xela )


----------



## Miranda

I realize I'm late coming into this, but thanks for everyone who voted for me! It actually came as quite a shocker haha! <3


----------



## Josh

You deserve it Miranda  (Not being a suck up)

Also wait:
Runner up #1: Josh.

I thought Jason beat me?


----------

